# Well I got my hands on a CTS manifold.



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

Ok little background as I never post anymore just like to surf the threads. The engine is not built (yet) work with me :laugh: but that will be later on my spare block. I got tired of dreaming to go fast so I started looking for some parts, job is going super well, and I have a few extra bones to spend. Now in the past I have talked about using a Holset turbo and then sold my H1c and gave up on the idea of ever doing anything fun in power for a long time. 

Plan of attack!
1. Top mount manifold (CTS) 
2. Holset turbo, when it shows up! WH1C 56mm with a 12cm housing.
3. free 38mm wastegate with a 14lb tial spring.

As of right now I getting parts and searching! I will be posing pictures later but a while back I found out that you can use the CTS top mount manifold with a Holset turbo (hx35) in his case! So all in all I'd just like to put out there and I know there are a few people that have been asking about the TT and holsets, and share my what I'd like to call me (dream forever to go fast and the K04 is lame as hell) semi turbo kit build. 

Anyone have some great ideas to make this work without too much hacking? :laugh: I'm starting to get on a roll again and it's feeling great! :beer:


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

nice, now post more!!. ahha

any idea how old that manifold is? i am wondering how well the CTS manifold ages. the manifold in your photos looks like its still in good shape just dirty.


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

carsluTT said:


> nice, now post more!!. ahha
> 
> any idea how old that manifold is? i am wondering how well the CTS manifold ages. the manifold in your photos looks like its still in good shape just dirty.



Thank's and I'll be posing more when I get a feeeew more little parts and the turbo. As for the age of the manifold I'm not sure but it's in great shape just needs clean. After looking it over the only thing I need to do is run a tap through the threads for the studs and bolt's for the gate and clean the carbon build up off the inside. Don't need to look brand new for me to use it but have been thinking about getting it coated as I have a feeling that its going to get hot under the hood with a top mount. :beer:

There will be more pics to come of the mock up on my spare head to see how well it clears, and get some ruff dimensions of where the turbo will sit vs the rain tray :laugh: The turbo's tracking just got updated and its only 5hr's away if your driving a Semi so I bet the next pictures will be this sat night after work and I have time to pay around with it.


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

Holset turbo is shot but that is in the works right now of working out for my benefit! Now this is all mock up till I get my hands on some more parts and money! I'd say the next three months this will be a working setup maybe sooner if I sell me k04 and extras... :beer:


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

Well found a stock cummins drain tube that I will be hacking up and rewelding to twist around the manifold, then will be welding on -12AN fitting's to my spare oil pan and then end of the drain tube using -12 SS braided line to connect them to make up a massive drain tube. Will be getting more parts soon after I pay bills and find out what is left :beer: The mock up is going to move over to the spare head and block soon and then going to start taking apart the TT soon..





Up next will be placing a nice order with 42dd and a few other odd ball sights to get the major parts needed then off comes the k04..


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

If I remember right, the WH1C is the same size as a HX30 but has a billet comp wheel...? Looking forward to seeing how this performs :thumbup:


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

All_Euro said:


> If I remember right, the WH1C is the same size as a HX30 but has a billet comp wheel...? Looking forward to seeing how this performs :thumbup:


Not at all the WH1C was in a 94 cummins with a 56mm compressor wheel related to the hx35, shares the same turbine shaft, wheel (60-70mm) and exhaust housing. Only thing they changed between the two was the V-band on the compressor housing vs the use of a large snap ring to hold the compressor housing on to the CHRA with the exception of the backing plate and both never come with a billet wheel till the hx40 super pro but I don't believe the H1E ever come with a billet wheel.

The Hx30 is more so based on the size of a 28r

As for performs this is going to be on a stock block for now at 14 psi but most and I say most will never under stand me but I like lag! so I don't expect spool till mid 4k! this will in the end be a fun car for me to drive to relive stress! :laugh:


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

Well just to let you know this is not dead, I have a ton of parts collected so far but getting the stuff out of the way that I can't really do my self with out some help. Thank's to a buddy Mike for welding up my pan for me I will be going full -12 oil return line set up. Thank god for spare parts that I was going to sell......


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

nice job on the oil pan, i have been thinking of doing something along that line.


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

carsluTT said:


> nice job on the oil pan, i have been thinking of doing something along that line.


I did not weld it but it come out great! Now I'm not sure where the drive shaft will sit in conjunction with the 90* fitting, I may have to get a 45* to go around the drive shaft.


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

Well As I had my head where the sun don't shine and smacked the the backing plate of the compressor housing with a hammer lol I was forced to open her up. On a good note All oil passages are clean, and all new guts! :laugh:

The great thing about having 3 junk turbos laying around is you have parts to spare! 


All back together and spins more free then before. This is no longer a 56mm holset. Still a H1C but 54mm compressor wheel.. 


And one ghetto tack weld on the 12cm exhaust housing wastegate deal and I mean ghetto tack weld... :facepalm: I need to go back to my old work place and use there 10k dollar welder lol... Other then that next week should be the picture infested post I will be making as its tare down week! I have almost every thing in line and ready to finally finish it up!


----------



## Foolee (Mar 23, 2013)

Cool project, it's kinda along the lines of what I wanted to do. Except I wanted to run a HX30. They are a T3 frame turbo that is capable of about 400hp. It's one step smaller than a Hy35/HE341. Either of those would probably be a great match as well. My TT is also a DD though.


----------



## sweetinsanityTT (Apr 28, 2008)

Im running the full cts turbo kit with the same manifold but with a gt3071. Let me know if you have any questions and i can send pics of my setup if u want, just pm me. The oil and the coolant return line are a pain to run on the back of the motor. What ever you use make sure it can stand up to the heat. I ran all stainless lines and heat wrapped the hell out of them. The coolant line comes within about a half an inch of the down pipe and the oil return isnt much better. Also i dont know how much bigger that compressor housing is compared to a 3071 but there is about a 1/4 to 3/8 in of clearance between the top of the turbo and the rain tray. I had to notch my valve cover to get the turbo to clock right once in the car. Also dont put the valve cover on till last and leave the engine mounts lose. Gives ya a bit of extra room. Sorry for the ramble.


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

Foolee said:


> Cool project, it's kinda along the lines of what I wanted to do. Except I wanted to run a HX30. They are a T3 frame turbo that is capable of about 400hp. It's one step smaller than a Hy35/HE341. Either of those would probably be a great match as well. My TT is also a DD though.


The HX30 would be a supper fun turbo to have but there kinda hard to come by for a OK price lol. The TT use to be a DD but I got my hands on another car to beat up though out the week :laugh:, this should be a fun summer for the most part. Next winter the spare block will be getting built .



sweetinsanityTT said:


> Im running the full cts turbo kit with the same manifold but with a gt3071. Let me know if you have any questions and i can send pics of my setup if u want, just pm me. The oil and the coolant return line are a pain to run on the back of the motor. What ever you use make sure it can stand up to the heat. I ran all stainless lines and heat wrapped the hell out of them. The coolant line comes within about a half an inch of the down pipe and the oil return isnt much better. Also i dont know how much bigger that compressor housing is compared to a 3071 but there is about a 1/4 to 3/8 in of clearance between the top of the turbo and the rain tray. I had to notch my valve cover to get the turbo to clock right once in the car. Also dont put the valve cover on till last and leave the engine mounts lose. Gives ya a bit of extra room. Sorry for the ramble.


I wont have any coolant lines to deal with on this install. As for the oil line its all going to be a one off idea and a steel pipe that will be twisting around the manifold before it ever gets to a flexible line to the pan. As for the heat wrap goes I plan on using some for the downpipe and still tossing around the idea on a turbo blanket but don't know how I really feel about them. The compressor cover clears the VC and not sure about the rain tray, the housing is about 8.25" across and I'm expecting to run in to that problem with the rain tray.


----------



## sweetinsanityTT (Apr 28, 2008)

Sounds like you got this project on lock. Looking forward to seeing the end result.


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

sweetinsanityTT said:


> Sounds like you got this project on lock. Looking forward to seeing the end result.




HAHA :beer: yeah thanks man (still never turning down some insite when needed with the peps with a close setup), It has been well thought out more then a few times! As I'm almost broke and bills come first I'm gonna cheap out on the wastegate for now but will set my self up later on this year for a Tial 38 vband.. I hate that damn 2 bolt set up and after looking over my free wastegate the threads are messed up on the dump tube side so I'm just going to rid bolts altogether. 



I will not use thses gaskets in the picture. I have MLS 38mm gaskets for that adapter flange. Next week should be more then fun to finally take off this baby k04 that I have.


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

Well it was a pain in the rear to remove the stock turbo that damn support bracket had to be broken to remove it. I did make head way though and there will be more tonight after I sned some parts out in the mail. Hear are some of the pictures. Think I might go get my oil feed line made up today also and buy my push lock hose, I hope to have this close to starting at least by next weekend. I have deleted the evap and after run pump to keep coolant flow normal and as I have no reason to keep it because the turbo is only oil. This is where the project will nickle and dime me :laugh::beer:

Happy Patty's day! 



She would not fit with the rain tray and could not for the life of me fit it over two studs in the manifold, so why would it be fun to get a turbo that bolts in :laugh:.


I did cry a little as a cut in to the car. And yes no wires where harmed in the making of this!


Now I need to make this work some how :laugh: not on my main things to do list just yet. 


The oil return line is not ideal to most but will more then with stand heat, and I;m still not sure if I keep some of the angles. It drops at a nice angle though and will be out of the way of every thing that will be under the manifold. The fitting sits flush on the return line now.


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

wow, nice work with the rain tray!..........


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

carsluTT said:


> wow, nice work with the rain tray!..........


:laugh: Thanks, I have some flat steel that I'm gonna bend up and fill it in with (it looks much better now that I have taken some time and made it more uniformed with a smaller hammer) . Still a tight fit back there though! :beer:


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

Well just need to swap pans out and get some -12 push lock hose and the return line set up is finished. This should be completely out of the way of the down pipe and will be half moon shape down to the pan with the 90* clearing the PS drive shaft and center diff deal nicely. 

It's kinda hard to get a good picture of the angle the tube comes down. Going to get a (clamp) and tie the line up next to the block down at the stock mounting on the old return line. 




The twist around cylinder 4's runner.


And the last on from the top.


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

So made some head way... Just for them waiting to know the banjo bolt off the oil filter housing is a 12mm x 1.5 :facepalm: not sure why people sell a 10mm x1 too -4 fitting but ehh what ever I'll make it wright.. But on a side note I have swapped oil pans, turbo is in place, manifold is in pace, oil return line is made, and some of the charge pipe is kinda made up.. 

Up top is a -6 cummins feed line adapter, center is the stock banjo, and bottom is the fitting anyone can buy 10x1 too -4 that don't seem to fit! 


Also replaced m shiffter bushings just for fun I guess, I was there so why not. 


oil return from the top.


from the side.


over all. I can post more of the setup on the engine it self you want to see it for some reason. 


Out with the old and in with the new.


Wish I found some IE rods... IE wanna give me some test rods?!?!?!??? :laugh:


Turbo to firewall lol little close! 


Down pipe in the making. Stock ram down pipe going to be filled in. 


And she sears clear of every thing!


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

Well she finally has started! Found one coolant leak so far :laugh: But ran through two worm up's so far and now in the making of putting it back together so I hope to have my first drive this up coming weekend!! 



Thanks again to my buddy Mike for welding some pipe up for me, I also have half the down pipe made up just need 42DD to get them parts out to me :laugh: they shipped later then I thought they would but ehh what do ya do! 


This is a ghetto quick clip of the second start after I finally got the fans to come on a few times. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nl1UOmpTQXA\

And that is all I have for now, been running around with my head cut off at work that last few weeks so I have been kinda nit picking at the car when I can. :beer:


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

She's coming along great!


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

FatAce said:


> She's coming along great!


Yeah for the most part, just got my parts in the mail from 42dd and should have my exhaust buttoned up this weekend. I'll have to post more pics later I have a ton of them. :laugh:


----------



## thormx353 (Dec 24, 2012)

Looks good. Very happy with mine. We basically have the same setups. Are you not using your heater core? My lines are only a couple inches away from my inlet and I have no way to run a filter on it.


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

thormx353 said:


> Looks good. Very happy with mine. We basically have the same setups. Are you not using your heater core? My lines are only a couple inches away from my inlet and I have no way to run a filter on it.


Well I could have ran heater core hoses but have not found a way to run it and feel ok with it. The best I have got is a 45* off a GIT and make it work upside down so one of the hoses would have come over the top of the intake it self. So I just told my self that heated seats will work well and this car is no longer a DD and get parked in side :laugh:.

This is the best I could come up with the 90* works with only one of the hoses. Not what I was hopping for :beer:


As you can see even with the BFI stage 1 mounts in place I don't want to deal with a broken plastic heater core line because some slight engine rock. 


So I just bypassed it and won't have a heater. 


And no one can hate my grand welding work with some BS 110 welder and no gas and some crap wire.. :facepalm: Hey it works, and will be wrapped so you wont see it! 


now there are also several sizes of pipe hear :laugh: all to use the damn stock V-Band... :screwy:




Also got my hands on a evo 10 valve and will be making my own TB pipe and switching up the 1" plumbing to some 1.5" , exhaust parts also have shown up so this weekend I should have my exhaust complete.


----------



## thormx353 (Dec 24, 2012)

20psi now said:


> Well I could have ran heater core hoses but have not found a way to run it and feel ok with it. The best I have got is a 45* off a GIT and make it work upside down so one of the hoses would have come over the top of the intake it self. So I just told my self that heated seats will work well and this car is no longer a DD and get parked in side :laugh:.
> 
> This is the best I could come up with the 90* works with only one of the hoses. Not what I was hopping for :beer:
> 
> ...


Hmm me and another local guy on here were thinking about running a cobra head and figuring out a solution. I tried having a custom filter made but it was just too restrictive and caused me to run super rich. Right now I'm not running anything but with it being a DD and the heat/exhaust back there I am going to figure out a solution. I'm also toying with the idea of going air to water as I'm limiting my boost to about 21 psi to keep IAT's in check with my cheap intercooler. What is your tuning solution?


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

thormx353 said:


> Hmm me and another local guy on here were thinking about running a cobra head and figuring out a solution. I tried having a custom filter made but it was just too restrictive and caused me to run super rich. Right now I'm not running anything but with it being a DD and the heat/exhaust back there I am going to figure out a solution. I'm also toying with the idea of going air to water as I'm limiting my boost to about 21 psi to keep IAT's in check with my cheap intercooler. What is your tuning solution?


As of right now im using maestro, , runing the basic 630 bea or awp map have not decided. I pulled the egt out as the funky fitting it has so I ned to shut thay off in the car and no longer running vvt... hell half the sensors are gone on this car, I like simple! As for the heater line I would rock it with the 45* fitting I have but I need to find a way to set it back about 1/2" so thee is a small and very slim chance it can hit the 90 off the turbo inlit. I wish they made a super low profile 45 and 90* oem fitting the I could clear no problem. The 8em 90 is really a 70-80* fitting.


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

Well won't get a ton done tonight but got the start going for the 2'ed part of the down up to mate up to the 42DD mid pipe then I'll add another v-band to my muffler section... :laugh::laugh: I love V-band's so much!!!!!


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

So as my weekend comes to an end today, I'm proud to say I got to have my first drive with the car.. (14psi) :laugh: yeah .. It was a little more fun then I expected it to be! As of now the car dose not have a muffler on its just the pipe up to were the muffler bolted to, and I found one oil leak of my oil return gasket on the turbo. I can't be too mad about the leak but it is no fun to take it back apart for that. In the mean time I need to come up with I ideal to route a 1.5" dump pipe, there is no room for that pipe! 





It was a little tight... Also added a bung for later on..


Before the V-band in the mid pipe. 




And the first drive away in a dust filled car that has been in the air for 2 months. :laugh:


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

Well just to kinda update this :laugh: not so popular thread. 


Having problems with my oil return leaking.. me and a buddy now have though it best to move the oil drain in the pan from the bottom to somewhere on the top. 


this did not fix it :banghead:


used the last of my U-J bend.. DID not need to but ehh better then the hard line cut and bad welds I had before.


Finished (b Pipe) down pipe.


The idea for the EVO valve..




new gate dump tube! 4.5 inches of pipe is a pain in the rear.




all ready to weld!


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

Well don't buy a ebay wastegate! :laugh: 14 psi spring is 16-20.6 psi dependent on the day :screwy:.. so Time for A real tial MVS gate with a 14psi spring... this run was on 16psi today and was a video for some of the loco guys about the exhaust but the ghetto drode don't pick up the real sound! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVwqQDyFwMA


----------

